# Which (common) varietals get red leaves in fall?



## codeman (Oct 20, 2018)

Which varietals get red leaves in the fall? I have Cabernet Sauvignon planted and some plants get a few red leaves but only a very small percent, and not even the whole vine.


----------



## TOMMARIANI22 (Oct 20, 2018)

Tempranillo is the only variety that displays red leaves in fall ... That I know of. If it's just a few vines maybe look into red blotch disease it's typical with unsanitary grafting procedures


----------



## CK55 (Oct 20, 2018)

TOMMARIANI22 said:


> Tempranillo is the only variety that displays red leaves in fall ... That I know of. If it's just a few vines maybe look into red blotch disease it's typical with unsanitary grafting procedures


Wrong, carmenere turns reddish orange hence it's name meaning crimson....

Alicante Bouschet turns dark purple.


----------



## TOMMARIANI22 (Oct 20, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Wrong, carmenere turns reddish orange hence it's name meaning crimson....
> 
> Alicante Bouschet turns dark purple.



Just saying that was the only one I knew of... Thanks for enlightening us.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 20, 2018)

TOMMARIANI22 said:


> Just saying that was the only one I knew of... Thanks for enlightening us.


You are most welcome


----------



## codeman (Oct 21, 2018)

TOMMARIANI22 said:


> Tempranillo is the only variety that displays red leaves in fall ... That I know of. If it's just a few vines maybe look into red blotch disease it's typical with unsanitary grafting procedures



Not looking for a disease ID. I’m wanting to expand my vineyard and I’d like to have some variation to look at. I’ll look into Tempranillo. 
Thanks


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 21, 2018)

codeman said:


> I’m wanting to expand my vineyard and I’d like to have some variation to look at.



Planting grape vines for the foilage? I love it! 

On an unrelated note, I read Playboy for the articles...


----------



## TOMMARIANI22 (Oct 21, 2018)

codeman said:


> Not looking for a disease ID. I’m wanting to expand my vineyard and I’d like to have some variation to look at. I’ll look into Tempranillo.
> Thanks


Tempranillo is wonderful ... Great foliage I'll take some pictures later and post them.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 21, 2018)

TOMMARIANI22 said:


> Tempranillo is wonderful ... Great foliage I'll take some pictures later and post them.


And if done right makes a great wine. If it's not managed well it's hot tasting and out of balance and generally awful.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 21, 2018)

I was picking Merlot last weekend and saw a few vines with bright red leaves. It was a small minority of them so not sure why.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 21, 2018)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I was picking Merlot last weekend and saw a few vines with bright red leaves. It was a small minority of them so not sure why.


Thats normal, im talking on these vines the leaves turn before you harvest. On carmenere its always reddish orange a brilliant color, and Alicante Bouschet is dark purple.


----------



## balatonwine (Oct 22, 2018)

They are not common, but most _Teinturier_ varieties turn their leaves red:


----------



## CK55 (Oct 22, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> They are not common, but most _Teinturier_ varieties turn their leaves red:


Examples that are the most common are Alicante Bouschet and Petit Bouschet.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 24, 2018)

None of my hybrids turned anything other than dirt brown.


----------



## BenK (Nov 3, 2018)

If anyone has a lead on a variety like this for zone 5 please post it. Google turned up only zone 6 or higher. That looks amazing.


----------



## JimInNJ (Nov 8, 2018)

Dornfelder


----------



## JimInNJ (Nov 9, 2018)

Dornfelder. Good to Zone 6. Compare color to Cab Franc on right.


----------



## JimInNJ (Nov 11, 2018)

Dipped into the 20's overnight, and by midday all of those red leaves had fallen off.


----------

